# Weird clusters of shredded bees under my hive



## Outdoor N8 (Aug 7, 2015)

Skunk, predating on your hive!


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Outdoor N8 said:


> Skunk, predating on your hive!


Do you suppose a spit out cud of chawed up bees or would it be scat!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

yup, skunk. Warre entrances are often 3/4" deep, and if low, make easy access for the skunks. They scratch at the entrance and eat the guard bees as they come out. Look for scratch marks.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

crofter said:


> Do you suppose a spit out cud of chawed up bees or would it be scat!


I have heard it is, as you so eloquently stated, a spit out cud of chawed up bees.😆 Made me think of my Grandpaw.

Alex


----------



## Joebee13 (3 mo ago)

Outdoor N8 said:


> Skunk, predating on your hive!


How?


Outdoor N8 said:


> Skunk, predating on your hive!


Thank you. I was puzzled because the hive is in tact, but then I googled it. Thank you.


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

I think possums do that too. Anyway, I know we have an opossum in the back yard, but have never seen a skunk.


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

The trick here is to make sure all of your hives are at least a foot off the ground. Skunks have thick fur and it prevents the bees from sting them to protect their hive. If the skunk has to get up on it's front legs, the bees can find the "soft white under belly" and get some stings in.


----------



## codonnell (Jul 7, 2020)

In addition to Larry Bud’s suggestion of elevating the hive, if you use an electric net fence for bear deterrent the net fence will also keep skunks out.

Best,

Chuck


----------

